# 7mm-08 vs 308



## buttplate (Jan 22, 2012)

I will be purchasing a Ruger SS Compact shortly. My hold up is do I get it in 7mm-08 or .308. Most of my hunting buddies say the 08 has the .308 beat hands down. 

What do you folks think?


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jan 22, 2012)

No one lick of difference between the two are far as deer hunting is concerned.


----------



## deadend (Jan 22, 2012)

I like 7mm bullets better across the board.


----------



## flingin-ammo (Jan 22, 2012)

grouper sandwich said:


> No one lick of difference between the two are far as deer hunting is concerned.




agree!!

same bolt face,same brass. 308 is 30 caliber and  7mm is 284 depending on the twist rate of the barrel and if you handload they are basicley the same gun. accept 308 has 33% more recoil now if you ask my opinion 7mm08 all day long. but like grouper said . a dead deer is a dead deer.


----------



## phillipsmike (Jan 22, 2012)

7-08 if you handload... .308 if you buy factory - that is probably the simplest answer in my opinion.

At 300+ yards the 7-08 will have better ballistics.  You are splitting hairs at this point with the cartridges. 

I live in the camp where caliber is immaterial but bullet construction and weight and overall energy is much more important than velocity unless hunting at ranges over 300 yards.  Given all of the manufacturers today there is virtually no difference between the 7-08 and the .308.  

If you don't handload it will likely be easier to find the .308 having the bullets you want in a factory ready cartridge.

My $.02 but the 7-08 is the ideal cartridge for anything in North America with the exception of the bears (except black) and Moose.


----------



## chuckdog (Jan 22, 2012)

The larger bore of the .308 make it a more efficient choice in a short barrel.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 22, 2012)

For deer hunting and at normal ranges (300y or less) the difference in either is basically imagination.    Using standard velocity loading data for both rounds you have a whopping half inch difference in trajectory at 300y between a 150g .308 and a 140g 7mm-08 and 20 ft/lbs of difference.   This is using Nosler Accubonds in both cartridges.      I've personally found the 140g Nosler Ballistic Tip ballistic coefficent to be exaggerated by Nosler from actual field calculations using a 7x57 and a 7mm Remington Magnum but that's a whole different discussion.     

Considering that you are talking about a very short barreled rifle, both would get smoked by their standard sporter length configurations and a discussion of what either does at longer ranges is a moot point.      Even at 500y with factory spec loadings, there is only 3.4" difference in trajectory.   If I'm shooting that far, I'd prefer a larger case with a flatter trajectory than either but making a hit that far with ANY round depends a lot more on the nut behind the trigger than what is going down the pipe.  

If you are interested I have attached a PDF file that shows a comparison of the two from a ballistics application I wrote.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had both but now that I've started handloading and tailoring loads to my and the guns liking, I've gotten rid of the 7/08. I like the 30 caliber bullets range of weights more, just more variety if needed. As far as being in a tight, you're probably going to find 308's on the shelf of a mom and pop type store also.


----------



## Abel (Jan 23, 2012)

The 308 out of the shorter barrel is better.


----------



## chuckdog (Jan 23, 2012)

Either will kill deer, but the smaller bores will generally suffer more loss in velocity.

I've had three calibers in the Ruger Compact. The great news is, they are likely the most accurate line of rifles I've shot from Ruger.

I gave my one of my girls one in .243 Win. Using my chronograph, I found that a faster powder was more efficient in the short barrel. Not by any means faster moving, but there's simply less loss due to the short runway. Less muzzle flash due to all the unburned powder being wasted.

All these rounds share the same parent case, but they are loaded much differently.

In general factory 150 grain .308 Win round are loaded with medium fast powders. Something in the 4895, RL15 burn rate. The 7-08 is a smaller bore and a 140 grain round will usually be powered with medium slow powder, like 4350, RL19.  The even smaller bore .243 using 95-100 grain bullets are usually loaded with medium slow, to slow burning powders like 4831, RL19, and RL22.

The smaller bore, combined with slower powders require longer barrels for specified velocity performance.

If you handload, you can load around much of the waste, but physics still comes into play. The larger diameter bore = more room to burn the powder. The faster burning powders like Varget and 4895 require less barrel to get all it's going to get velocity wise.

The accuracy is great with all of em' that I've tried.
I'm loading Varget behind 100 grain Sierra's. This isn't a combo I'd pick for a rifle length .243, but it seems to be ideal for the 16" barrel of the Ruger. My manual shows an estimated velocity of just around 2900 fps. I believe I'm getting a bit over 2700 fps out of the little carbine. Not too bad for a near 8" loss in tube.

With slower powders like RL 22 and H1000 I could likely get 3100? from a 24" tube, but if you cut it back to the 16" length of a Ruger, the powder's just building a head of steam when it runs out of barrel.

All these figures are based on my memory, so they may not be to spec? But you get the gist!

They are great handling, shooting little combos. My girls carbine is outfitted with a VXII 3X9. It should offer a lifetime of great hunting performance.

Sorry for the essay Guys! Sometimes I don't seem to know when to say when. CD


----------



## dixiejacket (Jan 23, 2012)

*Rifle*

I have both and the differences in performance are not noticeable.  The big difference is in the ammo availability and pricing.  The 308 ammo is much easier to find and typically 5-6 dollars a box cheaper.  I'd go with the .308.


----------



## Hobie246 (Jan 23, 2012)

I just bought a 7mm-08 Model Seven last week.  What everyone is saying about availability of ammo is true.  I have not found the ammo that I have been looking for since deer season is out here.  I have seen alot of .308 stuff still.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 23, 2012)

.308

There is no difference in hunting performance and factory ammo is more available and cheaper.


----------



## triton (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Compact in 7mm08 and love it.You won't regret getting one.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a 7-08 just to see what all the hubub was about. I had heard from buddys and read online lots of people extolling the virtues of the cartridge from low recoil to flatter trajectory etc. Sounds pretty similar to your situation.
The simple truth is that as stated above their really isn't a hill of beans difference in recoil. There really isn't a hill of beans difference in trajectory at any practical range. Not much difference in knockdown either. It cost me good money to find this out because of the same debate you have in your head. 
 Where the hill of beans comes in, are the beans you're keeping in your pocket buy picking the .308. Ammo for the .308 is much cheaper and easier to find. Even if you hand load you will come out on top with the .308. I sold my 7-08 and accessories and was happier to get rid of it than I was when I bought it. I do still have .308s in the stable and they will stay. I highly recommend anyone who can, to both supply the ammo and then shoot the two side by side for the full experience before choosing a 7-08. If you're the kinda guy who sights a rifle in and then a box of shells will last 5 years or so ,then either caliber will do.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 23, 2012)

buttplate said:


> I will be purchasing a Ruger SS Compact shortly. My hold up is do I get it in 7mm-08 or .308. Most of my hunting buddies say the 08 has the .308 beat hands down.
> 
> What do you folks think?


 
They lied to you or they don't know any better... This from a guy who has never shot either one...


----------



## triple play (Jan 23, 2012)

I have both and use the .308 much more often. I like cheap ammo.


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 23, 2012)

buttplate said:


> I will be purchasing a Ruger SS Compact shortly. My hold up is do I get it in 7mm-08 or .308. Most of my hunting buddies say the 08 has the .308 beat hands down.
> 
> What do you folks think?



Since you aren't hunting where range matters, the plains, the desert states, etc, just get the cheapest one.
Back home in southern AZ, I'll take the .308.
(Except that I now have a .30 '06.)


----------



## mike bell (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll throw in another for the 308.    Ammo is cheaper and if you reload, .308 bullets out number 7mm.

If you do reload, check out Barnes .308 130gr. TTSX bullets.  You will pick up that fps that the 7mm band wagon cheers so much. 

 Ive been dropping deer for almost 30 years with 308's.  And Im only 39


----------



## PopPop (Jan 23, 2012)

308 hands down, the deer will never no the diff and you will not either, unless shooting from a bench at more than 250 yds. Before you buy look at the ruger compact magnum in .308 win. Santa brought me one of these and it is in my mind the perfect whitetail deer rifle and its right purdy too!


----------



## Magowah (Jan 23, 2012)

I have really enjoyed my CDL Remington 7 08. It is a near perfect deer rifle with  the 120 gr TTXS  120 gr. Barnes that I load for it. 308 is cheaper if you do not hand load. One is not superior to the other. 7 mm is a bit "sexier" of a round but the deer will not care.


----------



## Predator56 (Jan 25, 2012)

a voice of reason...

with that short barrel on the compact, trajectory will suffer so that shouldnt be a factor...

the 130 TTSX loaded to 3100+ out of a 308 is a good combo... same for the 120 TTSx out of the 7mm-08

bottom line is deer nor your shoulder will know the difference

i am a 308 guy myself


Buzz said:


> For deer hunting and at normal ranges (300y or less) the difference in either is basically imagination.    Using standard velocity loading data for both rounds you have a whopping half inch difference in trajectory at 300y between a 150g .308 and a 140g 7mm-08 and 20 ft/lbs of difference.   This is using Nosler Accubonds in both cartridges.      I've personally found the 140g Nosler Ballistic Tip ballistic coefficent to be exaggerated by Nosler from actual field calculations using a 7x57 and a 7mm Remington Magnum but that's a whole different discussion.
> 
> Considering that you are talking about a very short barreled rifle, both would get smoked by their standard sporter length configurations and a discussion of what either does at longer ranges is a moot point.      Even at 500y with factory spec loadings, there is only 3.4" difference in trajectory.   If I'm shooting that far, I'd prefer a larger case with a flatter trajectory than either but making a hit that far with ANY round depends a lot more on the nut behind the trigger than what is going down the pipe.
> 
> If you are interested I have attached a PDF file that shows a comparison of the two from a ballistics application I wrote.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jan 27, 2012)

Buzz said:


> For deer hunting and at normal ranges (300y or less) the difference in either is basically imagination.    Using standard velocity loading data for both rounds you have a whopping half inch difference in trajectory at 300y between a 150g .308 and a 140g 7mm-08 and 20 ft/lbs of difference.   This is using Nosler Accubonds in both cartridges.      I've personally found the 140g Nosler Ballistic Tip ballistic coefficent to be exaggerated by Nosler from actual field calculations using a 7x57 and a 7mm Remington Magnum but that's a whole different discussion.
> 
> Considering that you are talking about a very short barreled rifle, both would get smoked by their standard sporter length configurations and a discussion of what either does at longer ranges is a moot point.      Even at 500y with factory spec loadings, there is only 3.4" difference in trajectory.   If I'm shooting that far, I'd prefer a larger case with a flatter trajectory than either but making a hit that far with ANY round depends a lot more on the nut behind the trigger than what is going down the pipe.
> 
> If you are interested I have attached a PDF file that shows a comparison of the two from a ballistics application I wrote.



I always enjoy your comments,thanks for the research.


----------



## Predator56 (Jan 29, 2012)

ole buzz knows his stuff.... now if he could reload me some accurate 308 boolits for my new rifle....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 29, 2012)

I have hunted with and killed deer with both, and handloaded
for both....I prefer the .308....More bullet weight options if you
handload, and ammo is avail everywhere if you buy factory ammo...

7mm08 ammo is not avail everywhere, and usually sells out fast in stores
that do carry it, and it is a lot more expensive than .308....


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 1, 2012)

i got them both and love em both.  If you had a 308 then no need in buying a 7-08 and vice verfsa, that is unless U just wanted too 
They are both fantastic calibers, will do anything U need as far as whitetail, hogs or paper punching is concerned.
The 7 might be a tad more accurate for the paper puncher and the 308 has heavier bullets available for the hunter if he wanted to go elsewhere for heavier game giving the 308 a SLIGHT advantage


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 2, 2012)

.308 for ammo availability and there is not that much difference in performance of both rounds.


----------



## RNC (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the 308 alot ..... but would choose the flatter shootin 7-08 for an all around gun ...


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 3, 2012)

Buzz said:


> For deer hunting and at normal ranges (300y or less) the difference in either is basically imagination.    Using standard velocity loading data for both rounds you have a whopping half inch difference in trajectory at 300y between a 150g .308 and a 140g 7mm-08 and 20 ft/lbs of difference.   This is using Nosler Accubonds in both cartridges.      I've personally found the 140g Nosler Ballistic Tip ballistic coefficent to be exaggerated by Nosler from actual field calculations using a 7x57 and a 7mm Remington Magnum but that's a whole different discussion.
> 
> Considering that you are talking about a very short barreled rifle, both would get smoked by their standard sporter length configurations and a discussion of what either does at longer ranges is a moot point.      Even at 500y with factory spec loadings, there is only 3.4" difference in trajectory.   If I'm shooting that far, I'd prefer a larger case with a flatter trajectory than either but making a hit that far with ANY round depends a lot more on the nut behind the trigger than what is going down the pipe.
> 
> If you are interested I have attached a PDF file that shows a comparison of the two from a ballistics application I wrote.



There is a very good reason why I listen when Buzz has anything to say about ballistics! 

Buzz knows his stuff!


----------



## kyle86 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would go with the 7-08 personaly for less recoil.


----------



## BamaBart (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a MOBU BAR Shorttrack in 308. I'm having a custom lightweight 7mm-08 built with a 22" barrel. I wouldn't want a 7mm-08 with a 18.5" barrel so I would buy the 308 in that rifle.


----------



## ditchdoc24 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a .308 built on a 96 Mauser action that I absolutely love. I shoot 150 grain Remington Core Lokts that are easy to find almost anywhere and the gun is very accurate with that load. Nothing against the 7-08 but I don't see how it could any better for me than my .308.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 13, 2012)

I shoot the .308, the variety of factory ammo is great. The kick is minimal.

My in-laws are western plains hunters. Their choices are;

30-06
.270
7MM-08

Even out there most of the shots are less than 250 yards. The .308 is works fine inside that range.

Buzz I enjoyed your factual post.


----------



## jimboknows (Feb 16, 2012)

i like the 7mm-08 just because not everyone else is shooting it. ammo used to be hard to find, but now i get it as bass pro, academy, ga 400 jewelry, or online.  But I don't think there is a whole lot of difference between the two except bullet weights and availability, which the .308 wins.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 20, 2012)

*if it matters*

If it's important to YOU to have the flattest-shooting caliber with the highest velocity (both muzzle velocity and downrange velocity at any distance), get the 7mm-08.  That way, you can have "bragging rights" that your round is "superior" (at least on paper, and only when judged by the criteria  you consider most important) to the more common .308 Win.

However, as a practical matter, both will kill any deer at  any reasonable distance an ethical hunter would take the shot from. Both are good rounds. Both have a long and proven track record in the field and at the target range.

So bottom line is get what you want.  Get something that you're comfortable with and will happily defend your choice of.


----------



## germag (Feb 20, 2012)

GunnSmokeer said:


> If it's important to YOU to have the flattest-shooting caliber with the highest velocity (both muzzle velocity and downrange velocity at any distance), get the 7mm-08.  That way, you can have "bragging rights" that your round is "superior" (at least on paper, and only when judged by the criteria  you consider most important) to the more common .308 Win.
> 
> However, as a practical matter, both will kill any deer at  any reasonable distance an ethical hunter would take the shot from. Both are good rounds. Both have a long and proven track record in the field and at the target range.
> 
> So bottom line is get what you want.  Get something that you're comfortable with and will happily defend your choice of.



Why do you need to be able to defend your choice?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 20, 2012)

In the hands of the average hunter, there will not enough difference in the effectiveness of these two rounds to make any noticeable difference.


----------



## chuckdog (Feb 20, 2012)

Are we all reading in the OP the part about the Compact Ruger with a 16" barrel? With only a 16" runway before taking off, most published stats are worthless.


----------



## germag (Feb 20, 2012)

chuckdog said:


> Are we all reading in the OP the part about the Compact Ruger with a 16" barrel? With only a 16" runway before taking off, most published stats are worthless.



Yeah, most of this discussion about the differences in long range performance and ballistics is moot for the OPs case....just as it is really moot for most discussions around hunting rifles. The vast majority of deer hunters never take a shot over 200 yards in their lives anyway, and the percentage that actually take shots in excess of 300 yards is way down in the single digits....no matter how much they talk and postulate about it. The ones that do shoot at those distances (hopefully) know the dope on their load/rifle and easily compensate for each shot solution, so which cartridge they shoot is still a non-issue. I don't see the point in fretting over a shot you're realistically probably never going to have, anyway. The bottom line is that ballistics-wise and performance-wise, it makes no practical difference whatsoever which of the two you choose to shoot for deer hunting.


----------

